# Hardest Hitting Strain that made you say..DAMN IM STONED! in the last 2 years? Opinions please!



## JelloMafia (Jun 22, 2016)

Personally, bought some Alien OG a while back. From a sketchy street dealer at that. Damn near called in to work after 2 bong rips the next morning. Talking about SMASHED! Have not been that stoned again yet and cant remember the last time I was! Someone took care of that plant!!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 22, 2016)

Well, it does effect everyone differently but i do find OG/CHEM gives me the satisfying chillout well-being warm feeling. I like shit where i actually gotta put in effort to get shit done lol


----------



## JelloMafia (Jun 22, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Well, it does effect everyone differently but i do find OG/CHEM gives me the satisfying chillout well-being warm feeling. I like shit where i actually gotta put in effort to get shit done lol


Word. have never been disappointed with an OG strain. Always satisfies.


----------



## archingfob (Jun 23, 2016)

Grew out dinafem cheese outdoor. The feeling I got can never be duplicated. Amazing plant....other than that I had some indoor Skywalker from a delivery service that gave me and my boy the giggles with a canstant smile.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 23, 2016)

Trainwreck, NYC diesel, and og. Long strong highs.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Jun 24, 2016)

Death star was perhaps the strongest, but not really my cup of tea

I keep some dog from breeders boutique around that if I overindulge can get somewhat dysfunctional... I love me some of that dog, very nice stone and high


----------



## oteymut (Jun 25, 2016)

Platinum Girl Scout Cookies.

I've tried a few different GSC from sketchy street dealers, most of which probably fakes, and never really got why it was called Girl Scout Cookies. I guess I thought it would be minty or something since there is a GSC called thin mint. I took a few bong rips of the Platinum and it was really good, but it wasn't until I packed a glass pipe and toasted the greens off it..... the next time I picked the pipe up and put it to my face with the half-roasted bowl beneath my nose, BAM it smelled exactly like cookies. Not chocolate or mint but like the baked cookie inside. Great smoke if you get the real deal.


----------



## JohnMotayo (Jun 25, 2016)

oteymut said:


> Platinum Girl Scout Cookies.
> 
> I've tried a few different GSC from sketchy street dealers, most of which probably fakes, and never really got why it was called Girl Scout Cookies. I guess I thought it would be minty or something since there is a GSC called thin mint. I took a few bong rips of the Platinum and it was really good, but it wasn't until I packed a glass pipe and toasted the greens off it..... the next time I picked the pipe up and put it to my face with the half-roasted bowl beneath my nose, BAM it smelled exactly like cookies. Not chocolate or mint but like the baked cookie inside. Great smoke if you get the real deal.


Something tells me that's not what the girl scouts had in mind when they initially coined the phrase, but hey. If they smell like cookies then sure, why not! Always a mystery when you don't grow it yourself what kind of strain you get unless you really know the person you're dealing with!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 26, 2016)

JohnMotayo said:


> Something tells me that's not what the girl scouts had in mind when they initially coined the phrase, but hey. If they smell like cookies then sure, why not! Always a mystery when you don't grow it yourself what kind of strain you get unless you really know the person you're dealing with!


Well it smelt the same to me from cut, hashy dark cookie smell, far from my cup of tea though, barf lol


----------



## JohnMotayo (Jun 26, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Well it smelt the same to me from cut, hashy dark cookie smell, far from my cup of tea though, barf lol


Yeah, I figure everyone has their own personal tastes and I guess that's why there seems like an almost endless amount of Cannabis strains, eh?


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 26, 2016)

Insane Chem 91 is the most potent thing I've ever smoked.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)

And my CTF would walk over all of em


----------



## oteymut (Jun 26, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Well it smelt the same to me from cut, hashy dark cookie smell, far from my cup of tea though, barf lol


When I smelled it in the jar, I thought it smelled like feet lol not cookies. It wasn't until I roasted the greens (purps?) off a pipe bowl that the cookie smell was really apparent.

It's kinda nice to be in a med state and get to sample strains not available in seed form.


----------



## vostok (Jun 26, 2016)

A lot depends on your own tolerance

that includes weight, height, general BMI

and the amount one tokes daily

good luck


----------



## JelloMafia (Jun 27, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Trainwreck, NYC diesel, and og. Long strong highs.


You are def spot on with the NYC Diesel! another one of my faves!


----------



## JelloMafia (Jun 27, 2016)

oteymut said:


> Platinum Girl Scout Cookies.
> 
> I've tried a few different GSC from sketchy street dealers, most of which probably fakes, and never really got why it was called Girl Scout Cookies. I guess I thought it would be minty or something since there is a GSC called thin mint. I took a few bong rips of the Platinum and it was really good, but it wasn't until I packed a glass pipe and toasted the greens off it..... the next time I picked the pipe up and put it to my face with the half-roasted bowl beneath my nose, BAM it smelled exactly like cookies. Not chocolate or mint but like the baked cookie inside. Great smoke if you get the real deal.


 For sure bro. I have gotten a hold of GSC twice and both times it was the exact reminiscent of thin mints! Glad I got the real deal! The flavor is extraordinarily excellent.


----------



## Biggchong (Jun 29, 2016)

Outdoor delahaze that was a freebie from tude. So I order a 5 pack, not even close to the freebie. IMO freebies come from other than what they sell in masses.


----------



## JelloMafia (Jun 29, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Outdoor delahaze that was a freebie from tude. So I order a 5 pack, not even close to the freebie. IMO freebies come from other than what they sell in masses.


Interesting theory. I like it. The 2 strains I'm currently growing out are clones from freebies that were sent along side my packs. I've since then ditched the strains that I purchased and am cloning the free strains so I can see why you feel that way. Mine were pretty nice phenos as well


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Jun 29, 2016)

I have limited experience with various strains, since I can't just go to a dispensary and pick them up, but I was really impressed with Blue Dream. First hit I took I thought, "Holy shit! This tastes like blueberry pancakes!". lol Took a minute to hit, but when it did, it hit like a freight train. Nice cerebral effect and relaxation too.


----------



## JelloMafia (Jun 29, 2016)

TwistedSmoke said:


> I have limited experience with various strains, since I can't just go to a dispensary and pick them up, but I was really impressed with Blue Dream. First hit I took I thought, "Holy shit! This tastes like blueberry pancakes!". lol Took a minute to hit, but when it did, it hit like a freight train. Nice cerebral effect and relaxation too.


I'm in the same boat brother. Not in a cannabis friendly state here, which is another reason for starting this thread. Would like to get opinions from ppl who have easier access.


----------



## Biggchong (Jun 30, 2016)

JelloMafia said:


> Interesting theory. I like it. The 2 strains I'm currently growing out are clones from freebies that were sent along side my packs. I've since then ditched the strains that I purchased and am cloning the free strains so I can see why you feel that way. Mine were pretty nice phenos as well


It's happened multiple times where the freebie is the standout. That's why I switched to buying in the states, but seed banks on IG are a joke. There service is abysmal, and claim best customer service when it's a dude selling out of his trunk. I'm kinda stuck right now. Might just be forced to buy what's available at local dispensarys.


----------



## HazednConfused (Jun 30, 2016)

GSC Thin Mints from Berner's(originated the clone only strain) Cookies cannabis club in San Fran. Never been that high in my life. Took me back to the days when I would panic because I'm too high haha.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jun 30, 2016)

For me it was Amber Diesel. God damn that was some of the best herb and high I've ever had...


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Jun 30, 2016)

HazednConfused said:


> GSC Thin Mints from Berner's(originated the clone only strain) Cookies cannabis club in San Fran. Never been that high in my life. Took me back to the days when I would panic because I'm too high haha.


The last time I got like that was from some GDP, but it took more of it than the Blue Dream and wasn't as cerebral.


----------



## HazednConfused (Jun 30, 2016)

TwistedSmoke said:


> The last time I got like that was from some GDP, but it took more of it than the Blue Dream and wasn't as cerebral.


Bro, that blue dream from Cookies has got to be in my top two fav strains, right up there with its nephew blue champagne. Love the high from the dream but it hasn't been around where I live for a few months now!


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Jun 30, 2016)

HazednConfused said:


> Bro, that blue dream from Cookies has got to be in my top two fav strains, right up there with its nephew blue champagne. Love the high from the dream but it hasn't been around where I live for a few months now!


I haven't been able to get it lately either. SUCKS! My guy has Double Dream right now and it sounds amazing, but I'm flat friggin' broke.


----------



## HazednConfused (Jun 30, 2016)

TwistedSmoke said:


> I haven't been able to get it lately either. SUCKS! My guy has Double Dream right now and it sounds amazing, but I'm flat friggin' broke.


Yeah, it's a strain that comes for a couple months then it's gone for like 6 lol. I've never heard of double dream. Is it sativa or indica dominant? I'm a sativa kind of guy myself. I like that "motivating" high


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Jun 30, 2016)

HazednConfused said:


> Yeah, it's a strain that comes for a couple months then it's gone for like 6 lol. I've never heard of double dream. Is it sativa or indica dominant? I'm a sativa kind of guy myself. I like that "motivating" high


http://www.leafly.com/hybrid/double-dream

Sativa hybrid. I like sativa for daytime and indica at night.


----------



## HazednConfused (Jun 30, 2016)

See I don't get why people smoke indica at night to go to sleep. I like to be awake during my highs lol. It's like a waste of bud to me


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Jun 30, 2016)

I stay awake for a while and enjoy melting into the couch. lol But if I smoke sativa at night I can't sleep. I'll stay awake for 3 or 4 hours doing stupid crap. lol I smoke indica partly to help with insomnia.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 30, 2016)

TwistedSmoke said:


> I stay awake for a while and enjoy melting into the couch. lol But if I smoke sativa at night I can't sleep. I'll stay awake for 3 or 4 hours doing stupid crap. lol I smoke indica partly to help with insomnia.


Man sativas will make me stay up and tweak on video games during a work night lol, i feel the same it just makes me excited and happy


----------



## JelloMafia (Jun 30, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> It's happened multiple times where the freebie is the standout. That's why I switched to buying in the states, but seed banks on IG are a joke. There service is abysmal, and claim best customer service when it's a dude selling out of his trunk. I'm kinda stuck right now. Might just be forced to buy what's available at local dispensarys.


I'm sorry for sounding ignorant, but, not familiar with "IG". I live in the U.S. I ordered my first batch from seedsman based in the uk. I'm working off of their freebies now. I have a 5 pack of Super Skunk and Ice that I ordered from Nirvana the 2nd time around, but have not cracked them yet... Do you or anyone else have any experience with Nirvana? Can you tell me are they a reputable breeder as far as quality goes?


----------



## JelloMafia (Jun 30, 2016)

HazednConfused said:


> See I don't get why people smoke indica at night to go to sleep. I like to be awake during my highs lol. It's like a waste of bud to me


I can hear ya knockin, ..and I'll let ya in on that one, but if one is using it medically for a sleep disorder such as insomnia, then the indica would be serving its purpose as a medicine, which is +1 for the movement!! I can agree with both sides of the story. I'll admit, recreational is my main purpose for using, but I do keep my high blood pressure under control with regular use as well, which is just..amazing that it works to that effect. Let me get a round of applause for the Marijuana, its just great!


----------



## JelloMafia (Jun 30, 2016)

TwistedSmoke said:


> I stay awake for a while and enjoy melting into the couch. lol But if I smoke sativa at night I can't sleep. I'll stay awake for 3 or 4 hours doing stupid crap. lol I smoke indica partly to help with insomnia.


 I can appreciate your medicinal use of the ganja. Thumbs up to you!


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 30, 2016)

Bog LSD has been a real winner lately.


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Jun 30, 2016)

JelloMafia said:


> I can appreciate your medicinal use of the ganja. Thumbs up to you!





JelloMafia said:


> I can hear ya knockin, ..and I'll let ya in on that one, but if one is using it medically for a sleep disorder such as insomnia, then the indica would be serving its purpose as a medicine, which is +1 for the movement!! I can agree with both sides of the story. I'll admit, recreational is my main purpose for using, but I do keep my high blood pressure under control with regular use as well, which is just..amazing that it works to that effect. Let me get a round of applause for the Marijuana, its just great!


Works great for restless leg syndrome too, which also keeps me awake. 

It is a magical, wonderful plant.


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Jun 30, 2016)

JelloMafia said:


> I'm sorry for sounding ignorant, but, not familiar with "IG". I live in the U.S. I ordered my first batch from seedsman based in the uk. I'm working off of their freebies now. I have a 5 pack of Super Skunk and Ice that I ordered from Nirvana the 2nd time around, but have not cracked them yet... Do you or anyone else have any experience with Nirvana? Can you tell me are they a reputable breeder as far as quality goes?


My NL seeds came from Nirvana. I had 2 that didn't germ, but I'd say there's a 50% (or better) chance that it was user error.


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 1, 2016)

JelloMafia said:


> I'm sorry for sounding ignorant, but, not familiar with "IG". I live in the U.S. I ordered my first batch from seedsman based in the uk. I'm working off of their freebies now. I have a 5 pack of Super Skunk and Ice that I ordered from Nirvana the 2nd time around, but have not cracked them yet... Do you or anyone else have any experience with Nirvana? Can you tell me are they a reputable breeder as far as quality goes?


Instagram.


----------



## Fast dog (Jul 1, 2016)

I personally liked cherry bomb by bomb seeds real nice sort of fruity but not really cherry taste high lasts forever huge top colas though have kept it around, and I also liked DNA's golden lemons it was like frost city smelled real musky was really impressed yielded well also and that was a freebie from tude. The best I had was a friend had an old school amnesia haze kept it for years and years that was the best shit I've had it was always grown organically.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jul 18, 2016)

JelloMafia said:


> Personally, bought some Alien OG a while back. From a sketchy street dealer at that. Damn near called in to work after 2 bong rips the next morning. Talking about SMASHED! Have not been that stoned again yet and cant remember the last time I was! Someone took care of that plant!!


Alien OG has been THE WORST represented strain I have had in the last two years. I cannot believe that even gets you high; I have gotten nothing but tired from it.

I've had the following strains at above 25% THC in the last year and each had better effects per dollar than concentrates:
Skywalker OG (unsure on the pheno or breeder, from dispensary and reported to be inbred/worked on)
OG Kush (unknown pheno, called private reserve)
Gorilla Glue #4 (90% of glue samples fail to get me high, this one in particular did)
24k (tangie leaning pheno)
Space Wigger (Tahoe OG x Purple Foam)


I keep going back for that Private reserve.. 24k is hit and miss... Space Wigger is solid!, skywalker has become hit and miss. I need to get my hands on that Chemdog pheno that just hit 33%. Big props to dispensaries that run lab tests and throw away larf! (seriously, I cannot grow larf I dont understand why I end up with bag after bag of it in town....)


----------



## JelloMafia (Jul 20, 2016)

ugmjfarmer said:


> Alien OG has been THE WORST represented strain I have had in the last two years. I cannot believe that even gets you high; I have gotten nothing but tired from it.
> 
> I've had the following strains at above 25% THC in the last year and each had better effects per dollar than concentrates:
> Skywalker OG (unsure on the pheno or breeder, from dispensary and reported to be inbred/worked on)
> ...


who knows what the strain actually was grown from seed. I'm sure it changed 10 different times before it got to me. I'm sorry for your bad experience, I do however appreciate your input on your favorite strains. I am compiling a list to try for my next grow as we smoke


----------



## Hotshot123 (Jul 27, 2016)

This New Colombian Gold Hybird does it for me, along with Nitro Lemon Haze, White LSD, Medusa, and Critical Mass. They all blow my mind.


----------



## Urbz (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm 99% sure I had the Golden Ticket Chernobly pheno. Sadly I could not get her clones to take and she did not reveg.  So good. I only have 6 grams left. But I'm good for half the day if I decide to throw her in my vape.


----------



## dave chull (Aug 5, 2016)

This wild cherry cookie from inhouse! ( animal cookies X black cherry pie) I'm a blunt smoker gram blunts of what ever I grow. This is pure swortchanigga muscle! Put blunt out 3 times! Mokeda bowl hit 3 times . Looked at bowl again few minutes later like fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck there's more! Pic s in which cookies is the best .


----------



## haight (Aug 5, 2016)

Humboldt's green crack floats my boat... blue dream not so much. GC is primarily indicia and BD sativa


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 5, 2016)

Donkeydicks of bodhis treats....your welcome


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 5, 2016)

Gorilla glue 4, pura vida, star killer og, dog cookies (star dawg male x gsc forum cut)


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Aug 6, 2016)

JelloMafia said:


> I can hear ya knockin, ..and I'll let ya in on that one, but if one is using it medically for a sleep disorder such as insomnia, then the indica would be serving its purpose as a medicine, which is +1 for the movement!! I can agree with both sides of the story. I'll admit, recreational is my main purpose for using, but I do keep my high blood pressure under control with regular use as well, which is just..amazing that it works to that effect. Let me get a round of applause for the Marijuana, its just great!


I don't get over here that often anymore, and I noticed your post. You're the first person I've heard of, other than myself, using cannabis to combat high blood pressure. I don't know how much you've researched this, I have a little and there's not much information on cannabis working on high blood pressure out there. Maybe you've had better luck. I don't know if you're familiar with leafly dot com. They have information (dumbed down, not scientific at all) on most strains along with dispensaries that have registered there. The one thing the following strains that work for me have in common is leafly refers to them as being "relaxing" & "reducing stress". Unfortunately, leafly also refers to the second list of strains that DON'T work for me as being relaxing" & "reducing stress" as well.

Here are the strains that work for me so far, in descending order (and it's almost all indicas or indica dominant hybrids.

Granddaddy Purple
King Kong
Dutch Treat
Indica dominant Blue Dream
Grape Ape
Silver Haze (sativa, go figure)
Ultraviolet
Cannatonic (high CBD)
Stephen Hawking (high CBD)

Here are some that don't work on my blood pressure, again, mostly indicas or indica dominant hybrids.

Cherry Pie
9 lb. hammer
Afghan Kush
Bubba Kush
Grape LA
Jager

I'm pretty sure that either the THC or one of the many terpenes in cannabis is what reduces my blood pressure. The reason is this. Mostly I vape flower. I have a volcano. The thing with the volcano is the temperatures are very accurate. THC begins to vaporize, albeit very slowly, somewhere around 200 F, maybe a little higher. It really vaporizes good around 350-360F. The medicinal compounds (CBD, CBC, CBN, CBG, etc.) vaporize around 410-420F. I have no idea at what temperature the various terpenes vaporize. I typically vape a bag at 360F (good taste) and then a bag at a 420F (not a good taste, but you get the CBD's). The blood pressure lowers at the 360F temperature, so that's how I know it's not a CBD thing.

The other thing I've found that works pretty good is hibiscus flowers. Make tea of it. The loose flower work much better than the hibiscus tea bags. It tastes like shit, so mix a nice tasting tea with it. I steep 1 tbl. of hibiscus flower, 3/4 tbl. of a nice tasting tea (zinger or a lemon works for me) in 3 cups of water over night and then dilute it a little throughout the day.

Sorry about the long post and it isn't my intention to hijack this thread. Go ahead and PM or IM (whatever they call it here) me if you want anymore info.


----------



## Happygirl (Aug 21, 2016)

Hopefully some of my real first grow this year. Haven't had any in a long time that made me go WOW!


----------



## dazzyballz (Aug 23, 2016)

we got the strongest bud ive ever had in amsterdam this year
from the grey area cafe it was called" 24k gold" by dna genetics.stunk like rotten grapefruit i have never smelt weed like it.you had to smoke a sativa to bring you round off it.couchlock was insanely strong,we had to leave it till nightime.the sativa was called champagne haze 1st time ive heard if it and it was amazing up buzz tasted like lemon and black pepper that was from rookies cafe,i rekon it was a durban cross.


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 23, 2016)

haight said:


> Humboldt's green crack floats my boat... blue dream not so much. GC is primarily indicia and BD sativa


Just had my first samples of the HSO Green Crack this week, she's drying now. I was laying in my bed just grinning and laughing at nothing. Absolute bliss, a warm happy blanket of euphoria, could barely open my eyes. ¦)


----------



## dave chull (Aug 25, 2016)

Hotshot123 said:


> This New Colombian Gold Hybird does it for me, along with Nitro Lemon Haze, White LSD, Medusa, and Critical Mass. They all blow my mind. View attachment 3743091 View attachment 3743091


I got obsession from them fire


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 25, 2016)

Breeders boutique 
DOG


----------



## Medical Grade (Aug 25, 2016)

What's the best thing out these days in seed form available from seed banks?


----------



## dazzyballz (Aug 26, 2016)

Medical Grade said:


> What's the best thing out these days in seed form available from seed banks?


think you should do a bit of research for your own needs matey.
There so many now it gets a bit much...every week i read up on around 5 new strains sooo many seedbanks popping up nowadays its unreal.just look how many jonnyvapour mentions in his post i havent heard of half of them and im not a newbie.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 15, 2016)

Kinda hard to get known strains where I am. But, blue dream and sour diesel are two of the better ones I've had. Tried some white widow too. That's another good one.

Want to try Big Buddha OG. GSC, Somango, papaya, and anything that'll make me trip balls.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 15, 2016)

Id recommend somango easy to grow ,big yield tastes awesome bit like hso's green crack.


----------



## datshieeet (Sep 16, 2016)

Kosher kush, Alien Chemdawg...but my personal favorite to smoke during the day will always be Blue Dream!!


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 16, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> we got the strongest bud ive ever had in amsterdam this year
> from the grey area cafe it was called" 24k gold" by dna genetics.stunk like rotten grapefruit i have never smelt weed like it.you had to smoke a sativa to bring you round off it.couchlock was insanely strong,we had to leave it till nightime.the sativa was called champagne haze 1st time ive heard if it and it was amazing up buzz tasted like lemon and black pepper that was from rookies cafe,i rekon it was a durban cross.


Ya I got her she's nice and no shes kosher Kush x tangie

Edit: on a side note this is the cut from DNA genetics personal garden or so the story goes


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 17, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya I got her she's nice and no shes kosher Kush x tangieView attachment 3782751
> 
> Edit: on a side note this is the cut from DNA genetics personal garden or so the story goes


Ohhh yeah awesome. does she stink of rotten grapefruits?get a haze to pull you round lol,its like a sleeping pill that stuff.hope you enjoy it,gotta be top 3 strongest smoke from the dam ive had, the other two were isolator and wax,but the bud of that is the shit.that kosher kut is what makes it unusually strong ive smoked/grew tangie a few times.i have a tangie cut in flower very zesty smell nothing like the 1 from the dam.


----------



## Grojak (Sep 17, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Outdoor delahaze that was a freebie from tude. So I order a 5 pack, not even close to the freebie. IMO freebies come from other than what they sell in masses.


Same experience with a freebie I got from Cali Conn (actually Delahaze was part of that freebie lineup) of Buddha Tahoe OG... seen others buddha's they just don't stand up I don't how I got the 1:1000 pheno's from 1 magic freebie


----------



## Grojak (Sep 17, 2016)

Wrote the below paragraph first but than it hit me: Ghost Train Haze Denver cup winning cut. It's probably the raciest sativa I've hit since some garlic chemdawg 4 years ago. 

t's really hard to point out a single strain that made think it's potency was super elevated over another really, tolerance sucks!! I smoked all the "hyped" shit of which I'd say forum cut GSC stands out over the others for flavor and high. Strawberry Cough may not be the most potent but not one to ever pass on if it comes your way, it's probably the most enjoyable smoke.


----------



## ltecato (Sep 20, 2016)

JelloMafia said:


> Personally, bought some Alien OG a while back. From a sketchy street dealer at that. Damn near called in to work after 2 bong rips the next morning. Talking about SMASHED! Have not been that stoned again yet and cant remember the last time I was! Someone took care of that plant!!


I saw a strain called T.I.T.S. listed by a local dispensary and thought it had to be the lamest brand name ever. Then I looked it up and found out it stands for "This Is The Shit," so I just had to try it.

Damn! First time I can remember ever smoking anything that got me damn near TOO stoned! Can't really describe the effects but man, it has a hella impact, to the point it's downright scary. It's not exactly a "one and you're done" deal, but last night I actually reached a point where I just said "No more! I'm going to bed!" 







JelloMafia said:


> Personally, bought some Alien OG a while back. From a sketchy street dealer at that. Damn near called in to work after 2 bong rips the next morning. Talking about SMASHED! Have not been that stoned again yet and cant remember the last time I was! Someone took care of that plant!!


----------



## tstick (Sep 20, 2016)

Believe it or not, it was an older Blueberry/Skunk Indica strain that made the biggest impression on me in the last several years.


----------



## malicifice (Sep 20, 2016)

Gotta go with woody harrelson. I compare every other strain to it. It was a 10. Everything else has been a 9 at most. Completely fucks my shit up after one hit. I've had, "woody" "the wood" "woody kush" all seemed like knock offs to the original. I always pick it up when it's around just in case it ends up being the real deal. One day...


----------



## facelessFFS (Sep 26, 2016)

Bubble bomb for me


----------



## cheeseofchud (Sep 26, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Insane Chem 91 is the most potent thing I've ever smoked.


i do hear its fire!


----------



## OneStonedPony (Sep 27, 2016)

Yes the Insane Chem 91 is fire. It's even a little too potent for me, but I've got an uncle that will pay all the electric bill if I grow him some along with my other stuff. So I'm going to keep on growing it.


----------



## cheeseofchud (Sep 27, 2016)

tahoe og and fire og are very potent as well....same family!


----------



## Blaze_420 (Sep 30, 2016)

Personally I have stopped smoking due to my lungs being inflamed and me coughing up blood daily. 
For me around here there are never any popular strains or well grown resonated buds but long story short some guy my buddy knows grew some GG4 and I must say I took a bowl of it and was instantly high. Strongest stuff I've had in the past couple years and I expected to get a sativa induced anxiety attack like I do with all hybrids or anything with 60/40 or 70/30 but instead I got great pain relief, body high, and made rest basically not an option. Loved it! Sad I had to stop smoking I still have some left. Best looking bud overall I've ever seen and perfectly fluffy but compact and sticky icky buds. Hope to find a strain as powerful as that again. If there are other strains as strong as that or stronger for body pain and rest/sleep I'd kill so to speak to get em. I've had fire OG I didn't care for it as it gave me anxiety panic attacks. All OG strains do so now I avoid anything not in tincture or edible form. Guerilla Glue #4 definitally.


----------



## mypassion (Oct 10, 2016)

I was just thinking that... I am pretty stoned atm but unfortunately no clue what I smoked. I had an outdoor plant, fast flowering, cut early dew to budworms. Hardest buds I ever seen and full of resin. 1:1 body/head but very strong.


----------



## P i e c e s (Oct 17, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Outdoor delahaze that was a freebie from tude. So I order a 5 pack, not even close to the freebie. IMO freebies come from other than what they sell in masses.


I agree with you there man. I got a few bag seeds from a good source where ive never gotten a bean. Turned out to be rockstarxquantumxheadband which i was told from ther strains. Sharp intense body high never experienced. A good strain to grow that will knock ya is called Hellraiser believe me experienced medical grower with 13+ years


----------



## Porky101 (Oct 30, 2016)

Kosher Kush. 

I have never smoked weed that made me unable to walk. I never took a clone of her and swore from that point on every plant Ill clone and I have....have never grown a stronger plant out of like 14 strains I have grown...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 30, 2016)

ugmjfarmer said:


> Alien OG has been THE WORST represented strain I have had in the last two years. I cannot believe that even gets you high; I have gotten nothing but tired from it.
> 
> I've had the following strains at above 25% THC in the last year and each had better effects per dollar than concentrates:
> Skywalker OG (unsure on the pheno or breeder, from dispensary and reported to be inbred/worked on)
> ...


High thc % doesn't always mean stronger weed.

Something with 15% can wreck you worse than something with 25%


----------



## Worcester (Nov 29, 2016)

ltecato said:


> I saw a strain called T.I.T.S. listed by a local dispensary and thought it had to be the lamest brand name ever. Then I looked it up and found out it stands for "This Is The Shit," so I just had to try it.
> 
> Damn! First time I can remember ever smoking anything that got me damn near TOO stoned! Can't really describe the effects but man, it has a hella impact, to the point it's downright scary. It's not exactly a "one and you're done" deal, but last night I actually reached a point where I just said "No more! I'm going to bed!"


Who sells these T.I.T.S. beans???


----------



## Pigpinn (Dec 6, 2016)

white fire OG


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 6, 2016)

Lodi dodi. Straight sativa. The sour harsh bite ripped my lungs up in a way i havent felt ever. Then kept me ripped for 4 hours. 25.7%. Owch. 

Kimbo kush. I got so high i just had to leave and not be around anyone. I had a strange want to put a puzzle together while i was high. I settled for 6 hours of tweeking on things like playing horseshoes and trying to get drunk enough to kill the buzz.


----------



## Tomula (Dec 7, 2016)

White Russian from my vape, long lasting cerebral high with sleepy ending. Great sweet taste.


----------



## Porky101 (Dec 11, 2016)

I just tried some blue cheese I finished.

I can hardly type this...well I can but this has taken me about 25 minutes.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 30, 2016)

I had a buddy give me a nug of some stuff last night that smelled straight up like a skunks butt hole. I ended up hitting my finger with a filet knife skinning a deer after smoking it. Had me a little paranoid for about 15 minutes. Had to breathe and calm myself down. Not the cut, the buzz was that strong.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 30, 2016)

The real liquid coke og! Not a fake name the real deal i believe its extinct, oboma, big black, death widow by far, huckleberry, white fire og, the real lui, their is on that just passed away woody orange cookies


----------



## NanoGadget (Jan 11, 2017)

I have some pepe le pew right now that is stupidly good. A little racy for my taste at first, but once it settles down I am typically barbequed. Like I am currently.


----------



## 420-247 (Jan 27, 2017)

Cream Caramel auto by sweet seeds. It gets you where you want to be. Really surprising heavy stone. Great yield too.


----------



## PCXV (Jan 27, 2017)

GG4
Sour Diesel
Dr. Who
GSC


----------



## Litthefrog (Jan 27, 2017)

Jack skellington


----------



## smokerGriM (Jan 28, 2017)

I bought some Cobra Lips from a despnsery in boulder that had me so high I forgot half of what I was doing.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 28, 2017)

Porky101 said:


> Kosher Kush.
> 
> I have never smoked weed that made me unable to walk. I never took a clone of her and swore from that point on every plant Ill clone and I have....have never grown a stronger plant out of like 14 strains I have grown...


I had the perfect Kosher Kush that had a _serious_ head crack to it and an unmistakable nutty, sweet, earthy taste to it. I lost her to Russet Mites due to me bringing in outside sourced clones (lesson learned). I have yet to find another momma worth keeping other than my GG4 since the Kosher Kush. I did end up getting a fem bean from Reserva Privada to try my luck at it again one of these days. One of my all time favorites -ever.


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Jan 28, 2017)

Some LSD from barneys farm was a good pheno or something. It got the nick name face melter. The extracts were stupid strong. Sweats! But man you guys have tried shit i never heard of.


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Jan 28, 2017)

Porky101 said:


> Kosher Kush.
> 
> I have never smoked weed that made me unable to walk. I never took a clone of her and swore from that point on every plant Ill clone and I have....have never grown a stronger plant out of like 14 strains I have grown...


Amen to that. Ive done that and am still upset


----------



## Blaze_420 (Jan 29, 2017)

Litthefrog said:


> Jack skellington


He'll yeah TGA! WEED NERD FOR LIFE! I want to try Purgatory and Querkle. I wish I could find 9 pound hammer beans


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 29, 2017)

Chem91, the end !!!



NanoGadget said:


> I have some pepe le pew right now that is stupidly good. A little racy for my taste at first, but once it settles down I am typically barbequed. Like I am currently.



Pepe was fun


----------



## Litthefrog (Jan 29, 2017)

Blaze_420 said:


> He'll yeah TGA! WEED NERD FOR LIFE! I want to try Purgatory and Querkle. I wish I could find 9 pound hammer beans


The vault seeds has TGA 9lb hammer 5 beans for $67.07


----------



## Blaze_420 (Jan 29, 2017)

Litthefrog said:


> The vault seeds has TGA 9lb hammer 5 beans for $67.07


Thanks @Litthefrog I'll check them out. I know the UK or overseas is the premier place to order beans, but now that legalization is in effect, I'd like to be able to order beans from a US supplier. I know sub has one in Maine but I am in MA and can't get transportation that far sadly. I am a MMJ patient and will remain as such but despite the state lawmakers especially Senator Jason Lewis leading the charge is making false judgmental statements trying to change 80% of the text of Question 4. That's attacking democracy, our freedoms, and liberties. He led the opposition against legalization, and hated what he saw in Colorado. I'm going to make a post for MA residents. This is absurd and disgusting. He wants full control by the lawmakers and legislators not the people. It's destroying what this country stands for and is based on.

Anyway, thanks again and hopefully I can find some strong indica 80:20 indica:sativa TGA strains as I love Subcool420 on YouTube as he's the only breeder who cares about the people to help teach growing techs and publically stream and upload episodes of THE WEED NERD and answer many peoples questions while rocking out!!  
Peace everyone. Stay Lifted and "HAVE A DANK DAY!"


----------



## JCS57 (Jan 29, 2017)

OG18 got it when it first came out as a freebie from attitude. The body rushes came in waves god that shit rocked. Every grow since I plant another seed but I still haven't got another one like that first one.


----------



## kaneboy (Feb 14, 2017)

Chem dd


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 14, 2017)

Scott's OG = Triangel Kush x RareDankness#1 (for the love of shiva this thing stones well) for the first time today, she ticks all the boxes, and I'm difficult to please. Tres gear is very difficult to top, humboldtchem91 comes nicely close, a keeper even. 
next on the harvest list....Queen Of Hearts- Chemdog x Gobstopper, super unique aroma's while finishing her cycle. very excited about this one. Scott's Og is a surprise. I love it, an instant win for me. burns the forehead, orient the eyes, tickle the chest, wow, very nice. Holla @ Fozze !! he's the man, checked me out for a minute, knew exactly what I was looking for next, and hit it spot on with these rec's.


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 14, 2017)

I wanted to add my chems are really heavy hitters, in a narcotic way. They funk up entire days often. Not much gets done with the Chems ime. I love them because they provide excellent pain relief(twisted fingers/toes/etc), have no ceiling, no hangover, no issues at all really. But this Scotts OG,(Ghost OGx Chemdog) is a little different, so far doesnt rob energy, and provides a happier stone.

*Description*
The Rare Dankness #1 male brings Ghost OG (the real cut), Chem and Triangle Kush to the playing field. As Scott himself posted on a forum, "The RD#1 male brings a shit ton of resin [and] Chem growth with a nice splash of the OG flavor and smell everyone wants[.]"

The backcross to Triangle Kush brings in even more of the OG family line and traits, making this an extremely potent OG variant.

*Lineage*
Triangle Kush x Rare Dankness #1

*Story*
Scott's OG is a varietal avaiable in seed form from Rare Dankness Seeds. We've heard of a few people finding some very nice phenos in their packs, but possibly the cut regarded as the best is the pheno found by some Michigan growers. After having won 1st Place in the Growers Cup in 2012 or 2013, Scott was invited to meet the purveyors of the fine flowers. He was gifted a cut of the winning pheno and made it available commercially to some Colorado retail centers. The photos in this profile were taken at Green Dream Health Services in Boulder, Colorado and is the verified Michigan Cup winner phenotype.

*Aroma*
Pungent with rubber band or tennis ball undertones.Pungent with rubber band or tennis ball undertones.

*Flavor*
Lemon kush, pinene. 

*Qualities*
Typical OG Kush, hybird indica body with a stong potency on this cross.

rubber band? right on though...


----------



## FortuneSeeker (Mar 10, 2017)

RM3 said:


> And my CTF would walk over all of em


Am I the only one who wanna try RM CTF? Bro can you mail me a bud? ) 
That is the only way I can try it. I can grow it but it's not the same.... can't be


----------



## OneStonedPony (Mar 26, 2017)

91 Dragons grown by my buddy squarepeg. This bud was straight up fruity, kind of creamy, oily, and dank tasting. Like a shovel to the head without the pain. We burned one joint, talked for a couple of hours and I dont' remember one thing we talked about. I do remember it was body numbing, relaxing, and really potent with a capital P.


----------



## tstick (Mar 28, 2017)

There is really no accurate way to tell someone else what the hardest hitting strain is -even when the THC content may be above 30%....

...BUT...the best-TASTING and most flavorful strain I ever had was an un-named landrace strain (likely an Indica) that smelled like a roadkill skunk and tasted like a rotting basket of over-ripe blueberries sitting on a sunny porch. It was so sticky, all the buds clumped together and the plastic baggy would compress the trichomes to the point the entire clump of buds looked like they had been varnished...sounded like ripping off a piece of tape to open the baggy...the smell couldn't be masked...probably had around 10% THC (who knows?) or so...Made life feel like the way it feels when you crawl into a warm bed on a cold night -relaxed and inspired at the same time.

The really only acceptable strain I've had since those ancient times (lol!) was a cut of Gorilla Glue #4 by Seattle's Private Reserve. I've had several versions of it...some good and some just okay. Same thing happened when the Cookies craze hit a few years back...You know how much controversy there was over which was the "real" Cookies...I think the argument is STILL going on, in fact! 

Which just goes to show that the way someone grows the cuts can make a big difference in the type of high that you get. A chemically-grown version of GG#4 just won't taste the same as an organic, soil-grown version. If one grower keeps his/her room a little warmer than the next grower, then that, too, will affect the taste and chemical profile. In my personal experience, it's been this very same way for every popular strain out there...Sour Diesel, Blue Dream, Bubba Kush, Grand Daddy Purple, etc., etc. etc. It depends not only on the genetics, but also on the environment and upbringing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2017)

Mixture of my G4, G5, and G7 kief. I got so ripped that forgot to take my boots off when I hopped in the poor man pool I have. Floated for an hr and a half before I realize I still had them on.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 23, 2017)

Chemo
Blueberry
Cherry bomb 
Cherry diesel
All super strong highs


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2017)

Amnesia Haze, It grows beautifully and makes you forget your name.


----------



## jane621 (Jun 12, 2017)

maybe I should try


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 24, 2017)

Wednesday night at the camp I smoked a joint of Prickly Pear, a runt plant from last year's grow. It's a BST2 cross, but really toasted me. Had some trouble walking and talking. I laid it down. About 3/4 of the joint is still on my tray waiting for me to get back down there.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jun 24, 2017)

super lemon haze i had back in 2012 was fucking amazing..i took 3 hits of it and i was sitting in front of the computer reading and all of sudden it looked like my house was having a earthquake..i litterly got sick and puked..i finally had to go lay down and go to sleep..ive grown a few more seeds of SLH and have yet to find that pheno that did that to me..i grew it outdoors from a 3 pack of seeds.


----------



## Psychonautic Tendencies (Jun 24, 2017)

Raspberry Timewreck, and Sinex.


----------

